# New Geo, need positive ID please



## stevezx2002 (Jul 21, 2009)

I picked up this little (2-2.5") guy at the LFS today. He was the only fish in the tank and wasn't marked, but the guy who runs the fish dept told me it was the last Tapajos 2 they had and he got moved to the other tank so he wouldn't get mixed up with the other Geo's they had. Colors may be a little off since I just put him in the tank.
Any ideas if that is what it really is?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Satanoperca Daemon? Not sure though... I'm not too good with geos...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

A _Gymnogeophagus_ species would be my guess ... not sure which though.


----------



## superemone (Mar 16, 2010)

Definitely not S. Daemon. S. Daemon has a very distinctive line from the mouth to the eyes.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like a gymno to me as well. To much color for a small satanoperca imo


----------



## Bmay1011 (May 23, 2007)

Any chance it is indeed Geophagus Tapajos II aka Geo. megasema? it seems as plausible a guess as any, in addition to being what the guy mentioned...


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

too small to tell...


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

It is not a true _Geophagus _of any kind, the body color isn't even close as they do not have the black scale borders forming the reticulated pattern. I would say it is a _Gymnogeophagus_, there are a couple of species that are being sold commercially. Possibly a female or just an individual that is too young to ID as to exact species. It also could be something from the "_Geophagus_" _brasiliensis _complex, but I'm about 95% certain that it is a Gymnogeo.


----------



## stevezx2002 (Jul 21, 2009)

The Geo has been lip locking with my Blue Acara so I returned him to the LFS today. The other fish guy was working today and said it was a brasiliensis. I picked up a pair of Geo Surinamensis that were swimming together in a tank, possibly male/female, but I am not sure about that. They are ~3.5" and look great already.

Flash


















No flash


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

ooo. My lfs has a steady supply of some very interesting gymnophagus. There's a really smart guy working there that tries to stock less common fish that might interest us plebs. I like all the geo/gymnos. They remind me of Nics and rams mixed together.

Is that a baby discus in the bottom of the first pic?


----------



## stevezx2002 (Jul 21, 2009)

Its a red spot severum


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

n... no. It's not.

Severums are shaped nothing like that.

It's def a gymno/geo of some sort with that downturned mouth and slender body.

Maybe you meant to respond to another post in this forum? Someone else asked about an ID on a severum earlier.


----------



## stevezx2002 (Jul 21, 2009)

AnnaFish said:


> n... no. It's not.
> 
> Severums are shaped nothing like that.
> 
> ...


I was responding to your question on if it was a baby discus in the picture that I had posted.


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

ROFL!! I'm sorry...

Anyway... Severums are my favorite fish and I love it.

(there is no emoticon for egg on face.)

I should of looked at the poster and realized that it was not an attempt at an ID....


----------



## stevezx2002 (Jul 21, 2009)

Some new shots frome today of the Geo Surinamensis


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Is that a blood parrot?


----------



## stevezx2002 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, it is my wifes blood parrot, but I have red some things recently that say they may not even be hybrids. link http://www.swmas.org/swam/articles/red_ ... llisch.pdf


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

Aw, I love geo/gymnos. They have such cute little faces!

As for blood parrots not being hybrids --

BahahaHahaha!

Just last week at my LFS I saw a BP with a mouth so swollen and inverted he could have puckered up and sucked glass like a pleco.

High frequency deformity does not a viable species make.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm sorry I brought it up. People like what they like.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

How very politic of you *TheFishGuy*. A few Aussie forums have banned the promotion of hybrid cichlids in any form from the forums, especially blood parrots and flowerhorns.



> ...the sale or promotion of hybrid species on our forum. The administrative staff all agree that hybrids, as well as dyed fish and other cruel practices in the hobby such as tattooing, are detrimental to the hobby, especially here in Australia. Any threads which provide positive information or proposals regarding hybrid species will be removed.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Another reason to love Oz *DFF*!!! :thumb: =D>


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I have no issue with hybrids as long as they're clearly identified as such. Remember, you can't teach taste. :lol: The same applies to line breeding IMO.
If the hybrids aren't polluting natural bloodlines I don't really find them to be that harmful to the hobby. I don't support mutilation and the dyeing of fish though, that's just plain wrong. :thumb:


----------

